# UC 33 Evolution for Midi CC



## Divico (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi,

since my 88 key e Piano I use for composing doesnt have a modwheel nor faders Im forced to buy some complementary equip. Tired of using my mouse ... Lately I discovered this controller for 80 bucks used on Ebay and wonder if this is what I was searching for. It has 8x 60mm Faders and a lot of knobs. Anyone here uses this guy or has a good alternative for midi cc rides on a budget? 
For the price it seems to be a good option. Not so much more expansive than the nano korg and has more controls and bigger faders


----------



## clisma (Apr 29, 2018)

I’ve been using it for years. Not the flashiest but it works so well and without fuss, that I haven’t bothered replacing it.

Like:
-the buttons have a terrific spring to them
-easy to assign CCs to faders and knobs
-faders feel nice
-knobs feel nice
-just works

Dislike:
-after a while, when using the same faders over and over, they became more “fluid” whereas less used ones tend to feel heavier (of course, this is logical and improved with short constant usage of the “heavy” faders).
-not a weighty unit, which means that if you don’t have it flat, which I don’t, as it’s resting on the left-hand open space of my Roland FA-08, it will move a fair bit and need occasional repositioning.
-all plastic

I think it’s well worth the $80.


----------

